# I miscarried



## MrsSchaffer (Jun 6, 2009)

I found out yesterday that I miscarried my first child. It happened about a week ago, but my OB/GYN told me yesterday that she is 90% sure that I miscarried within the last week. What I took as implantation bleeding or just an off period was a miscarriage. I am devastated, but at the same time relieved that I can get pregnant.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss honey. Is everything okay with you since it happened?? If you need anyone to talk to let me know.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Otter88 (Oct 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better 99% of women miscarry a baby at one time or another...and don't even know it. 

Had your OBGYN not said anything, you'd only have thought it a weird period.

Glad you are able to conceive, and sorry it has caused you upset.


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

implantation can be tricky and unfortunatly, these things happen. not that knowing that eases your pain any  i am truely sorry you had to experience it. 

i am also glad that you are atleast looking at the positive side to some degree. it is AWSOME that you may one day be able to have a child.. good luck.


----------

